# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  User control trong vb?

## newgyping

có ai biết về cái user control trong vb 6.0 hong chĩ cho mình với !từ a
_>z mình còn tù mù lắm cám ơn trước nha?

----------

